# Oktoberfest 2011



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi

We will be passing by Munich and wondering whether it is worth going to Oktoberfest for the day/evening. We're traveling from southern Austria to Stuttgart.
As it will be very busy, is it better to park the m/home outside of Munich and get a train in for the day; or is it better to find a campsite with an easy route to the festival grounds?
We would appreciate any advice.
Thanks


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Was interested in this a couple of years ago. It seems you have to queue for the various tents. guarantee to eat half a farmyard and guzzle a gallon on beer each. 8O 8) Check out the terms and conditions carefully.

tony


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Many thanks for your view. I too was worried that the only thing to do is drink copious amounts of beer; but I'm willing to see what else is occurring.

Since posting I have found a website (in case anyone else is interested):
http://www.oktoberfest-camping.com/en/home.html

I also found info warning that the highways get extremely congested. Well, this just sold it to me. As a big fan of the M25 I love a challenge :lol:


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

As far as I know you need to get your tickets for a tent in advance or it is near impossible to get served as you need to be seated. Also they do turn a large area outside of town into a motorhome park with a shuttle bus into the festival since the usual Munich aire is closed to accommodate the festival.

I spent a couple of hours decoding the various official / unofficial websites last year but unfortunately no longer have the info.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi there,

A great way to do the Munich Oktoberfest, is to camp at Erding Sports Stadium, under the auspices of The Blue & White Camping Club of Munich, who also hold their own Beerfest in marquees with food stalls, evening entertainment, etc. They also have coach trips into the city for the opening parade. Erding town has it's own rail head, with easy access to the Munich Oktoberfest.

You have to go as a member of a group like the MCC , or with the chap on here who organises a group. It is held every two years, and is extremely well organised, as is most things German. There are MHs from all over Europe camped at Erding.
We fully intend to go back in 2013.

If passing Erding Sports Stadion this time round, you could enquire if they have any spaces left in the British camping area, or in any other area.
Am Stadion is the Address. Google Map Coordinates

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## scaley (Aug 17, 2008)

Hiya,

We have done the Oktoberfest now for the past 2 years and are doing it again this year, we are with the MCC (South West Peninsula Group) at Erding as described by JockandRita. They do their own beerfest and lots of additional things on offer too, it's a great event but don't know if there is any room, worth a try though if you like to be part of a group. We also did it on our own and stayed at Thalkirchner Camp which is a metro ride away from Munich, not a wonderful site but handy. The beerfest itself is chaotic, extremely busy and unless you are extremely 'pushy' you wil not beat the German's into the tents!Loads more on offer though in the area, including the parade and opening ceremony a huge fairground and a great atmosphere. In short (or not so short) would certainly give it a go.


----------

